#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  12 часов ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ

## Бо

Спокойного сна...

----------

Aion (10.02.2014), Markus (11.02.2014), Pema Sonam (11.02.2014), Алекс Андр (10.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014), Пема Ванчук (11.02.2014), Че Линг (12.02.2014), Эделизи (11.02.2014)

----------


## Aion

Ом с дождичком...

----------

Алекс Андр (10.02.2014), Че Линг (12.02.2014), Эделизи (11.02.2014)

----------


## Че Линг

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKvBg7Gro1c

----------

Aion (11.02.2014), Pema Sonam (11.02.2014)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

А здесь "расшифровка" перевод:

----------

Пема Ванчук (07.07.2014)

----------

